# Headlight Eyebrows and whitened out emblems OPINIONS?



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

OK so i tried another mod today, and am looking for opinions. I work at a printing company and got ahold of some self adhesive vinyl (Glossy white) we use to print signs for cars. Wheels started turning and I thought of headlight eyebrows Ive been wanting. So I attempted to make my own. Oh yea whil I was at it i Whentened out the front and rear chevy emblems....what do you all think? I really like the emblems but am borderline on the eyebrows...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The white emblem works. I'm not feeling the eyebrows cause it reminds me of an accord. But if you like em, rock em!

I'm more interested in your led's. I've yet to see the ones I want, can you do close up please? (on and off)


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Same as Mick. The eyebrows look like you did too much, and you're blocking off half of the headlight, while leaving the entire turn marker open.

But, its your car, and if you like it, keep it.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I am against anything that reduces the effectiveness of headlights. Does it in this case? And you could run afoul of local vehicles laws with this.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Not a fan of the headlight eyelids, but if you like them keep em! I like the white on white you got going on though!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

black out the lower grill. car looks great


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not a fan of the eyelids. I love those LED's, though! I wonder how that would look surrounding the foglights.


----------

